# Avatar will nicht



## Eva-Maria (24. Sep. 2009)

Liebe Mods,
möchte so gern einen kleinen Avatar hochladen, Größe 90 x 83, 14,2 kb.... geht aber nicht, jedes Mal kommt "Hochladen der Datei fehlgeschlagen.
Habe diverse mal versucht es von meinem PC hochzuladen... nüscht...
Was mache ich nicht richtig?
Vielen Dank im Vorwege für eine Antwort an einen "non IT freak",
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Avatar will nicht*

Keine Ahnung warum....   nun ist er doch zu sehen?
Damit hat es sich dann auch gleich wieder erledigt,
lG
Eva-Maria


----------

